# what can I put in with my king betta?



## bettalove23 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A couple of days ago I discovered a huge crack in my 10 G tank that was just too large to fix so I moved my king betta into a temp 1 G since it was the only spare bowl I could find.

I was planning on getting another 10 G and splitting that into 2 so that I could house another king betta that i planned on getting soon.

I was wondering what tank companions would go well with my king?
I don't want any other fish....I was thinking more along the lines of shrimp or perhaps a frog?
No snails please.
and I was wondering if you guys would care to inform me about shrimp or frogs. thanks.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You could get a ghost shrimp or african dwarf frog. The king betta might eat the ghost shrimp so be careful, but you might want to try a ghost shrimp because they are cheap. To feed a ghost shrimp just sink down a pellet 2 times a week and they should be good. Ghost shrimps are exellent bottom cleaners. ADF's (African dwarf frogs) are also good choices but should be kept in groups of three or more or else they get lazy. You could feed them frozen bloodworms. Hope this Helps


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Your average betta would most likely eat the shrimp and take a nip out of the frogs so I can only imagine what a king betta could do lol 

I have posted many a time that I would not keep bettas with shrimp mainly because I am too nervous that he will eat them, ghost shrimp I hear are known to be aggressive so a few hiding places would probably be best and also what shinybetta said about sinking some pellets down for them to feed. ADF's when I first started with bettas a few months back I was looking at potential tankmates and read a few times that bettas are known to attack these and rip off limbs etc so that put me off them lol 

What you do is up to you though  you could try a few cheap shrimp to see how they all get along


----------



## Xolaris (Jul 15, 2010)

Ghost Shrimp are good tank mates. I had a few ghost shrimp with my king betta and nothing happened. He just looked at them and swam away.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

What exactly is a King Betta? I tried looking it up but the answer was "No one knows".

Also, it really depends on the betta. I know my male crown tail wouldn't hurt a fly. But my female veil tail is really aggressive. I had to move my apple snail from her tank to my male's because she was eating on him.  

The only thing I can keep in with my female is a fiddler crab because nobody messes with him.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A King Betta is another name for a half-giant betta. The term "king" is just a marketing ploy.. it sounds better than "half-giant".

Personally I would not divide the tank, Kings (being bigger than the average betta) need more room and I'm sure he would love to have a full 10 gallons to himself.

If you have to have tank mates I would go with ghost shrimp, I've never had a problem with any of my fish killing them or them hurting the fish (which I think is an urban legend anyway). The problem with shrimp is they are EXTREMELY sensitive to water conditions so a cycled tank is a must, even then they don't tend to live very long.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

A king betta is a half giant betta and usually grow to about three inches.


----------



## Fishirila (Jul 26, 2010)

A Fiddler Crab would be perfect. Just build him a platform that he can climb on to.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would keep him solitary


----------



## Fishirila (Jul 26, 2010)

Try an African Cichild. They're good friends with Betta's!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Fishirila said:


> Try an African Cichild. They're good friends with Betta's!


Negative ghost-rider, Africans would make short work of a betta in no time. :shock:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not very good with Cichlids as I've never had any but I believe that most species are territorial (just like Bettas). Territorial/aggressive fish do not mix well at all.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed. African rift lake cichlids make extremely poor tankmates for bettas. They have entirely different water chemistry requirements, require different foods (protein heavy for the bettas while most Africans require vegetable-centric diets) and most of all because the poor betta would end up a snack (or at least a chew toy) for just about any rift lake cichlid.

The only cichlids I would keep with a betta would be South American dwarf varieties and even then only in a large, heavily planted tank.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

nvm. on second though mine's so chill he'd probably be attacked. =/
Gohst shrimp are good tank mates. =] If you can get cherry shrimp too they're good!

Shrimp Info: http://www.planetinverts.com/

*looks up* Sweet. =] So who are you then?


----------

